# Where is the engine number located ona 1970 GTO / 400 cu?



## nhp1127 (Oct 19, 2010)

Need to verify the engine number on a 1970 GTO Convert that I may buy. Lots of grease on the engine... I believe it is a 400 Cu. Where is the number located? Thanks


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe this will help?

Pontiac Engine Codes


----------



## nhp1127 (Oct 19, 2010)

PisnNapalm said:


> Maybe this will help?
> 
> Pontiac Engine Codes


I had seen that link, thanks.... the number I found was 0565141 YS
I don't see it listed except that YS is a 400 330HP. Still don't know what year engine it is or if it matches....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Look on the passenger side rear of the block behind the #8 cylinder, the casting number 9799914 was used in 1970, 

The date code is on the top of the block next to the distributor. 

The last 7 digits of the code next to the timing chain cover (passenger's side) will match the last 7 digits of the car's vin.

If the 7 digits are the same, the engine is numbers matching, the code 0565141 is the engine unit number and was not used after mid 67,


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Check this out:
Classic Car Part Number Matching Basics by Auto Media
Date code for the block is by the dizzy.

Here's the enigine vin, match the last 6 digits to the last 6 on the car's vin.









All this is in the Pontiac Engine Code link that was already provided by PisnNapalm.


----------



## nhp1127 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks... looks like it has a 67 block in it.


----------

